# Dash 4 Lamination armatures



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

How do they compare to the Aurora Quadrlam and other high performance armatures?


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I wrote this when the 4 lamination arms first became available:

I got five new Dash 4 lamination armatures recently. After I weighed the arms I checked the ohms for each pole and did a quick balance check. All of the arms had decent balance, one was good enough that I would not bother to balance it if I was going to race it. I also checked a mean green that had been balanced, a green lamination with gold wire and a custom wind by Daniel Cardinale on a Johnny Lightning 3 lamination blank. I ran all of the arms in a HOCOC Coupe class car with a T-Jet chassis. The magnets measured 980 gauss. My MaxTrax is in its oval configuration with 12 foot straights and 24 inch radius turns.
I ran the DC arm first because that was already in the car, followed by the mean green, the green/gold and three of the Dash arms. After I put in the first Dash arm I discovered that it was hitting the magnets, so I had to change the magnet shims. The next thing that came up was that there was not enough motor brush tension. I added two thin shims between the arm and the gear plate, I did not use the Teflon spacers that came with the arms. The next thing that I noticed was that the commutator was not flat. After I ran the #1 arm "as is" I trued the comm a little, I did not try to get it perfect, but the lap times did drop. I did the same thing with the second and third Dash arms that I put in the car. After running the third arm I replaced the bronze spacers with a thin Teflon spacer and the lap times dropped a little bit more. None of the Dash arm wanted to heat up or slow down, they seem to be about equivalent to an average mean green. If I am feeling ambitious I may run the other two Dash arms, my RT-HO tools are getting a good workout.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I measured the diameters of the Dash 4 lamination arms yesterday and they were 0.686-0.688 inches compared to to 0.676-0.677 for some Aurora armatures. I did not measure the DC arm that was in my test car originally, but if I recall correctly it had been trued, so it was likely to be smaller in diameter than a stock JL armature.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I think that is even better that the stack dia is large, it gives you the opportunity to true it up to the size you want. I have 6 of these 4 lams but have not ran any of them yet, I checked a couple and they all need a little work on the com plate flatness, but not a big deal.

Boosted


----------

